# HR24 keeps disconnecting from MRV



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm having a problem with my HR24-500 dropping out of MRV on a daily basis. I get a message on the HR20 that the HR24 has been disconnected and status on the HR20 shows no connected DVRs. The HR24 continues to see as connected the HR20. A reset of the HR24 brings connected status back. I called into Directv but they said they have no knowledge of this problem and call back after 5 days if it continues. The only thing I can think of is to move the SWM PI to an unused lnb port, otherwise I'd suspect a bad HR24. Are there any other things that could cause this?

I have the following MRV configuration:
HR24 to SWM PI to SWM lnb
HR20-700 to DECA to splitter to SWM lnb
Linksys WET610N to switch to DECA/w PI to splitter to SWM lnb


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

that was happening to me this AM and I rebooted all my receivers in the house and the problem went away.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, I think I've rebooted my receivers about 12 times to make the problem go away. The issue is the problem comes back. I noticed that my HR24 just loaded 3e0 code and maybe there's an undocumented fix there. One can hope otherwise I'll be after Directv to replace the HR24.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LarryS said:


> Yes, I think I've rebooted my receivers about 12 times to make the problem go away. The issue is the problem comes back. I noticed that my HR24 just loaded 3e0 code and maybe there's an undocumented fix there. One can hope otherwise I'll be after Directv to replace the HR24.


Now that you have this version, there is a menu you can look at to get some more info about DECA.
On the front panel, press guide & > at the same time. Then go into the coax menu. There are a couple of screens/tests there.
Now getting into the guide &> menu can be tough, since these are touch pad buttons. If you keep at it, you will get there though. I first tried it over a dozen times without success, but now I can get in sooner, though still not every time I try on the first try.

Post what you see there and maybe it will help to see what's going on.


----------



## plehrack (Aug 21, 2006)

I had that happen and reset the HR24, it hasn't happened again a week later.

Peter


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My question to the thread starter is, did you do the install yourself or did DIRECTV do it? Veryoldschool has some conclusive data that show the performance of third-party splitters is a lot worse than the new DIRECTV "green label" splitters.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

So far on the 3e0 code so good. This is a Directv install and it does have a green splitter off the SWMlnb. After figuring out that the COAX panel is accessed via the front panel not the remote I got the following. A Phy Rate Mesh panel which was a matrix of nodes and mine was filled in for nodes 0, 1, and 2.
240 246 242
244 243 250
244 250 243
The Info panel had
Node Ids MAC addr Phy Level
0 Master Bedroom ........ N/A
1 Node-000B6BFCB1C3 ........ 51
2 Node-000B6BFC9BE6 ........ 52

Dropped Session Count 0

This is what it is when it's connected. MAC address were filled it but for security reasons I left them off.
When/If it drops off I'll report back what it says then.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LarryS said:


> So far on the 3e0 code so good. This is a Directv install and it does have a green splitter off the SWMlnb. After figuring out that the COAX panel is accessed via the front panel not the remote I got the following. A Phy Rate Mesh panel which was a matrix of nodes and mine was filled in for nodes 0, 1, and 2.
> 240 246 242
> 244 243 250
> 244 250 243
> ...


The Phy rate mesh looks fine.
The signal loss between the master bedroom and the other two nodes is a bit high.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you have either a green label SWM-LNB or a bandstop filter between the SWM-LNB and splitter?

Do you get an error when running a system test (from the information screen)?

You may not have noticed, but he MAC addresses of DECA adapters are the same as the numbers in the "Node" list.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Do you have either a green label SWM-LNB or a bandstop filter between the SWM-LNB and splitter?
> 
> Do you get an error when running a system test (from the information screen)?
> 
> You may not have noticed, but he MAC addresses of DECA adapters are the same as the numbers in the "Node" list.


There is nothing shown that would give an error in the system test. Bit-rates are high and levels aren't too low.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> There is nothing shown that would give an error in the system test. Bit-rates are high and levels aren't too low.


True, for some reason I was thinking the limit was 50 instead of 60 :eek2:


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess the code update was not a fix cause it dropped again. I did the coax status again and it was the same except that node 2 has a Phy level of 49 instead of 50. The dropped session count was 0 ( kind of expected this to change ). The Psy Rate Mesh was the matrix:
246 247 249
237 248 251
248 247 244
Time to call Directv again?


----------



## whieb (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this test specific to the hr24 becuase of the built in deca? or is it available on all hr2X's?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

whieb said:


> Is this test specific to the hr24 becuase of the built in deca? or is it available on all hr2X's?


Only on the H & HR 24.


----------



## hjscm (Mar 11, 2007)

what is the drop session count? mine says 4 my problem is my hr-20 keeps getting disconnected. i have the green label and tried to switch it out with another one on my network to see if that was the problem but ird still drops. it was a dtv install friday. one node has phy level of 69


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hjscm said:


> what is the drop session count? mine says 4 my problem is my hr-20 keeps getting disconnected. i have the green label and tried to switch it out with another one on my network to see if that was the problem but ird still drops. it was a dtv install friday. *one node has phy level of 69*


Without being able to see your setup, all I can say is this leg/node has too much loss. Maybe it's a bad cable. Since this was a DirecTV install, I'd call and have them come back out and "fix it".


----------



## hjscm (Mar 11, 2007)

i switched the cable out and same thing. i have three boxes stacked in the same closet so the cable switch was easy. i called them friday but they said the local office was closed and have to wait till monday. thx


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hjscm said:


> i switched the cable out and same thing. i have three boxes stacked in the same closet so the cable switch was easy. i called them friday but they said the local office was closed and have to wait till monday. thx


Go back to the test screen and see which unit [by either name or MAC address] is having this problem.


----------

